# Does anyone brine their ribs?



## gautreau (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm thinking about brining some ribs but since I've never done it so I'd like to get some input. What to brine the ribs in and how long, or if it's not a good idea at all. Can anyone offer advice?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2013)

Never brined pork ribs....  brined pork chops and country spares before grilling....  Some ribs come "enhanced" at the grocery store...  they are injected/brined, so to speak.....

Dave


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 28, 2013)

For some reason I can't remember if I have or not. I remember I was wanting to, but I have no idea if I did. I've brined pork loins with good results, so I think babyback ribs would work fine. Spares I'm not sure it's really needed, as there's a good deal of connective tissue and fat that will provide moisture.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 28, 2013)

I've heard others curing ribs to make " Ham on a stick" . I have not heard of anyone brining ribs...... That I can remember....... If you of let me know, I think it would be interesting........ShoneyBoy


----------



## tr kan (Apr 11, 2014)

If you have a copy of Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing by Rytek Kutas,there is a recipe on page 314 smoked back ribs. This is a recipe for brining and smoking back ribs. Maybe this is what your looking for.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's a few.

Disco

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151369/first-bacon-on-a-stick

BearCarver

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108686/bacon-on-a-stick-step-by-step

Pop’s

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96273/pops-original-bacon-on-a-stick-wet-brine-method

AND that Stud-Muffin Foamheart!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157100/3-2-1-cured-spare-ribs

LOL.. I lost the post while looking but remembered the name, I just thought he was an older coonazz... I kept putting and "X" on the end....LOL


----------



## foamheart (Apr 11, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Never brined pork ribs.... brined pork chops and country spares before grilling.... Some ribs come "enhanced" at the grocery store... they are injected/brined, so to speak.....
> 
> Dave


What he said, most ribs are "packaged" now a days. and since the thickness of the ribs meat is at best 3/4" its already had about all it can hold. Now curing is different because you are adding the super dehydrate to the meat.

I don't know of anyone brining to bring a different flavor profile. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

<Slaps the heal of his hand to his forehead> You got me. LOL


----------



## palladini (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes, I marinade my ribs, be they St Louis or Baby Backs, I do it for 24 to 36 hours, no more, then Apply honey and rub and wrap in plastic, the night before I smoke them.  I then place them in the fridge until the next day.

Now you would have noticed that I did not say what brine or rub, as each time I do ribs, I usually make a different marinade and rub.

And this happened last summer.  Me and my bride went to the local Rib fest, held in our town.  The next day, my next door neighbor went to it.  On that day, I was smoking ribs that I had marinated and done as said above.  Later in the day, he saw i was smoking something, so he hands me some bacon to smoke.  I put it in the smoker, but to make the story make sense, when ribs were done, I gave him a slab.  His Statement, he had brought home some ribs from Rib Fest, He said mine tasted much better.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have cured pork ribs and called it Bacon-On-A-Stick:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96273/pops-original-bacon-on-a-stick-wet-brine-method

Curing is different than Brining.  Brining enhances the original flavor of the pork with ingredients and spices, but does not change the pork profile.

Curing utilizes a chemical, Sodium Nitrite, that physically changes the pork into a ham or bacon-like flavor, or a cured sausage, etc.  

Curing the pork sparerib gives the ribs a cured flavor.   Uncured spareribs do actually acquire some of this flavor by the means of gas flame and pan of wood chunks, or wood / coal fire.  The wood releases gasses that contain sodium nitrite fumes, and will 'cure' the meat naturally; also known as "smoke ring".  So, even uncured pork spareribs have some of this flavor profile naturally.


----------

